# Albino Cory and algae



## dolly (Jan 25, 2008)

I have recently introduced A pair of abino cories in my planted tank from our local store and he assured me that these will take care of algae on the plants without destroying them but I am a bit unsure so please advice if somebody have experienced these cuties in their planted tank?

Thanks


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

Cory catfish do npt eat algae. They are more omnivores with a lean towards protein. They lovee shrimp pellets, complete tablets and often will take to algae tablets, though I know of no cories that actually eat alage on plants. They can help keep alage low, especially on rocks, by moving things about. But I am sorry to say that if you bought them to keep your plants clean then that was not a wise purchase. Your fish store doesn't seem to know much about fish.

If you plan on keeping them then buy some sinking pellets for them. for 2 cories, 1 pellet a day will be more than enough. These fish also are much more active and fun to watch in bigger groups.


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

If you want something that eats algae get oto cats. They don't uproot plants and do a great job cleaning. They don't get huge like a lot of the algae eating fish do.


----------



## dolly (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for both tkos and joycould for sharing your valueable information about albino cories I had a doubt about the opinion of local fish shop keeper.Now can you guys tell me weather these fishes can be kept in planted tank where most of the plants are cyrptos and anubias and they are doing very well.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

I have 7 corys, 5 x Albino and 2 x Bronze. They do not eat algea and the chap who told you that wants firing for giving you false info. 

Corys like a planted tank and the type of plants does not matter imo. I have pea gravel in mine but i am about to re do the whole tank soon. I plan on treating the corys by putting 24"L x 5"D of sand at the front of the aqaurium. Why? cos i am scared that my pea gravel might wear down they barbs.

As for feeding i only feed them once every other day with algea waffers, also once in a while bloodworms. 

Also bare in mind if you have a female and male then they wil breed as mine do...constantly... and they will eat the eggs which gives them proten.

I got some bog wood in my aqaurium and they love to rest under it away from the lights.


----------



## dolly (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply from zippin but my apprehension about keeping them with plants is still unanswered as I have managed to keep them healthy after a lot of pain.

regards


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Cories are fine in planted tanks. I actually think they prefer planted tanks because they like to have hiding spots in the tank.

I have Cories in 3 of my planted tanks. They prefer groups so if the tank is large enough (20g+) get them a few more friends of the same type. They are more secure the more you have and I don't like having less than 5 in a tank.


----------



## dolly (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks I am much satisfied now.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

I did answer your question about planted tanks in my last post "Corys like a planted tank and the type of plants does not matter imo"

cheers


----------



## NiteOwl (Jan 3, 2022)

tkos said:


> Cory catfish do npt eat algae. They are more omnivores with a lean towards protein. They lovee shrimp pellets, complete tablets and often will take to algae tablets, though I know of no cories that actually eat alage on plants. They can help keep alage low, especially on rocks, by moving things about. But I am sorry to say that if you bought them to keep your plants clean then that was not a wise purchase. Your fish store doesn't seem to know much about fish.
> 
> If you plan on keeping them then buy some sinking pellets for them. for 2 cories, 1 pellet a day will be more than enough. These fish also are much more active and fun to watch in bigger groups.


Hello, I have an albino catfish. It has been eating the algae in my tank. Just one that I can see. Why? Unknown. If you have an answer, please post it. Thanks,


----------

